# counceling did it work



## findingpeace

Well my experience isnt very positive when it comes to councel me and my Ex-wife went to Two pre marital counceling courses thought we were all ready to go and 11 months into our marriage she cheated on me we started to see counceling for that and three weeks later she moved out without any warning it seems to me all this couceling didnt do a darn thing to prevent what happend and in the end we divorced only after being married one and a half years counceling only works if the people are willing to do what they are tought I guess my opinion is character is better than counceling.


----------



## Tim

> counceling only works if the people are willing to do what they are tought


You hit the nail on the head!


----------

